# POTENTIAL Submission for March!!



## curiouscat420 (Feb 23, 2009)

please take a look at my girl... this is my first grow.. 

this is *Himalaya Gold.* at 3 weeks Flower


 - thanks for consideration


----------



## mendo local (Feb 23, 2009)

smokin and tokin, thought this was the BPM thread, O well maybe it is. lol.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 23, 2009)

your girl is hot! :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 23, 2009)

You two should be posting these in the BPOTM thread.  Then they will get considered.  Here all you'll get is some perv like me checking out your porn!  :hubba:


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 23, 2009)

i am sure this can be considered the BPOM... all threads are created equally...


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 23, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> i am sure this can be considered the BPOM... all threads are created equally...


 
Mods like to start the BPOTM thread, all thread are def not created equal, lol


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 23, 2009)

i can appreciate that. 

all im sayin...


all im sayin....


----------



## RaoulDuke (Feb 23, 2009)

"All threads are equal, but some threads are more equal than others."  Or something like that.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 23, 2009)

same girl, her close sister bud... one of many! :holysheep:


----------



## mendo local (Feb 24, 2009)

how do i move it to the bpoth? OR CAN A MOD MOVE IT FOR ME PLEASE?


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2009)

hee hee hee.. I actually moved curioscats picture _"from"_ the bpotm forum, to the bud pictures area. At present, the February contest is still under way and accepting entries. Pictures that you wish to be considered for Feb', should be posted _there_. 
CC, I did not place yours in the feb contest, due to t being titled for March contest. If you like, I can move it.
  When it is time for the March contest, one of the staff will initiate a thread in the bpotm forum. 
mendo'.. I will move your picture to the february contest thread.


----------



## kubefuism (Feb 24, 2009)

Curiouscat is just generating some buzz.... -wink


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 24, 2009)

i am going to go for it in the feb one for sure... i have a bunch of really awesome ones!!!


----------

